# R.I.P. Sooty



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 8, 2009)

This makes me just ill to have to post here, I have to admit that i dont come in here very often because it is too sad to read about the buns that have passed and now i am afraid that i will never , ever, come in here because i have now experienced the heartache and pain that so many other have experienced, and it SUCKS. But here it goes

Sooty was sent to the Rainbow bridge on March 6, 2009. I woke in the morning to notice that he didnt want to eat, in the year and a half that i had had him eating was one of his favorite things to do and he always acted like i was starving him, which wasnt the truth. THursday was different he just sat there, i went straight to the infirmary and posted for help on what it could be, with the way he was acting i thought for sure it was stasis. To err on the side of caution, and because he has teeth issues , i wanted to make sure that there was nothing else going on so i made an appointment for 1230 that day to see our vet. At 1230 my life was shattered by the news that it was a tumor in his stomach?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! i so wished it was stasis, although it can be serious it is something that we cold have worked through. I struggled with what to do, but the ultimate goal i wanted was for him not to suffer, if he was going to suffer then i wanted his suffering to end peacefully. The vet said that they would treat him and re evaluate in the morning , so at about dinner time i went to visit him, i didnt want him left there over night wondering why no one was there for him, boy was that visit hard, and the next day the p hone rang. I looked at the caller id and it was the vet office and the tears just started pouring out of my head and my heart ached so bad, and i got worse once the vet concluded that it was no better and the blood worked too supported what originally was thought, now i have a decision, and what a horrible decision to have to make. Animals should come with and experiation date so that you know if the decision that you are making is the one that should be made.

If i thought the previous night was hard, i didnt know the half of it, that visit was the most gutt wrenching one, knowing that it was my last visit with him, that i would never see him again, and as i type this it is bringing tears to me again. I sat there and talked to him telling him how much i loved him and how much i was going to miss him, and how it wasnt fair that his stay with me was so short. I told him i was angry that it was the way it had to be, and that his previous owners didnt deserve him, and that i shou ld have had the time that they had. The vet kept telling me that it was ok to be sad and to feel that way, and that it was the rig ht decisiion for him that he just wasnt himself and it was the best thing to do for him, she was even crying. She kept telling me how much she new i loved him and so on and so on. It was nice to see her feel sad with me because i knew that she really understood what i was going through. It didnt make it any easier but i had to do it. Leaving was the hardest part, once i left it was over and he was gone. after about an hour or two, sorry the last two days have been such a blur, i told her it was time and i gave him over to her and hugged her and we left. He is gone and will never come back and i am still dealing with this. Today i am off to walmart where i had two pics of him made and i will get a frame and put them in so that i will always have a picture of him in the house. Everyone talks about thier heart bunnies and he was mine, dont get me wrong i love Belle but i was quite smitten with him. Even though he didnt let me pick him up, i still loved him. I believe that all things happen for a reason and sometimes we will never know why but i think Sooty was sent to me to dye with dignity. Sooty's life started out with people, who i hope , had good intentions on loving thier cute black lop, but that didnt last long. Sooty was disposed of with household trash where his guradian angel sent someone along to get him out of the trash and get him the care that he deserved. That same guardian angle sent me to find him on Petfinder , and that is where our life started together, it was meant to be and something kept drawing me to him. Had he still been with his previous owners i know for sure that he would have died out in hutch alone without hugs, loves and kisses. Instead he lived 1 1/2 more years with us, where he was treated like the king he was, and he died with dignity, he wasnt alone, and he was covered in kisses and tear. It is sad to think that he was sent to me to dye but i am glad that he was with me and got the love he deserved from day one. R I P Sooty , know that on March 6th a piece of my heart was taken out and sent with you. See you on the other side, and be ready to be covered in kisses some more.

sorry this is so long and if you got to the end thank you

I want to thank everyone who responded to the infirmary thread and replied thier prayers and condolences, and everyone who pm'd privately, it all means ssssssoooooo much to me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know what to say because I know what that loss feels like. I have met you and your family even if just for just a few moments. Sootycouldn't have had a better home. 


[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.[/align]

[align=center]We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. [/align]

[align=center]We love them and care for them.[/align]

[align=center]We feed them and play with them.[/align]

[align=center]We watch them grow and marvel at the change.[/align]

[align=center]We laugh and enjoy there every move. [/align]

[align=center]We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.[/align]

[align=center]We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.[/align]

[align=center]We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. [/align]

[align=center]We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. [/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## irishlops (Mar 8, 2009)

oh, im sorry......
i hope you will ge through this........:bunnyangel:ray::angel::sosad


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 8, 2009)

TY


----------



## Dia (Mar 8, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. i know how hard it is to have to make that kind of decision. I had to make a decision just like it about a month ago. 

i still miss my rabbit every day.....but I know he is not suffering at all where he is.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry your Sooty had to go the the Bridge:rainbow: so soon. 

Binky PainFree Sooty.

Hugs to you and Belle

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Sooty hit the jackpot when you decided to give him a home, and he got one and a half wonderful years with you. He was truly a special bunny and I'm so sorry he isn't with you anymore. I know you will never forget how much he meant to you. 


"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. 
Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. 
We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, 
never fully understanding the necessary plan." 
 
Irving Townsend. 



[size="+2"]Binky free from pain, Sooty. :rainbow:
[/size]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 8, 2009)

Ty everyone, i got the frame with the pics in them i will have to get a pic of it and post tommorrow, it still seems so surreal. I am keeping my eye on Belle as i didnt take her to say good bye because i couldnt bear it, and i didnt want to stress her out. She seems bored, doesnt binky around the pen after she eats.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Unfortunately, I know how you feel. 

I know its small comfort, but l like others have said, he knew peace, love and happiness with you.

Binky free Sooty!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh Fran, I am so sorry. I was in tears reading your post.

Sooty was a special little guy, and he had a wonderful 1 1/2 years with you. He knew you loved him, and you did the right thing by not letting him suffer, even though you are the one suffering now!

Thinking of you and Belle

God Bless, little Sooty 

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had trouble facing this one because Sooty was so special and because it hit so close to home with Dill. 

I still can't really address it, it's taken six months to get to this point, but suffice to say that I didn't catch Dill's tumor until his necropsy and I watched him die of it at the emergency clinic. 

Your gift to Sooty was putting him to sleep. Your care and attentiveness was the ultimate gift. 

I am so sorry for your loss. I truly feel your pain. :sad:

:rip: Sooty



sas :cry1:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are the pics that i picked and the frame that i bought for them. The top and bottom ones i love becasue you can see his whole face and his eyes. The pic was taken right before he was suppose to go in for surgery on h is teeth.







Here is Belle checking out the pics and her man.




















I just want to remind people like Peg always reminds you guys to take pics, I have always taken pics, i have tons and tons of pics, in each folder on my computer there are pics of the rabbits and piggies , i take pics each month,lol.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 9, 2009)

I again want to thank EVERYONE for your support and love, it is truly felt, and greatly appreciated.

I was on the phone this weekend telling my Aunt and she said "aaawww were the kids upset" I replied "no, but i have been a mess the last two days" and she replied "oh really?" This saddened me that she wouldnt think that i would be upset. There are different types of people in the world, people who think of animals as disposable and "just" animals, then there are the ones that have animals and dont do much above basic care and dont put too much time and thought into them, and then there are people like us,lol. People who care so deeply, who are upset when our companion is sick, and devestated when they leave us, we look for the best food, and the best ways to make our loved ones happy , wheter it is with treats, or toys, or housing. We grieve whole heartedly for them when they are gone. I feel for people who have never experienced this, and my aunt, that they either havent allowed themselves this love or have just never had it. As sad as it is when they are gone it was great to have LOVED them when they were here.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I just saw this... I am so sorry that you lost him. He had a wonderful life with you, though.

Binky free, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 9, 2009)

I so sorry you had to lose your precious Sooty. He was such a handsome and well-loved little boy and will never be forgotten.

Binky free Sooty. :rainbow:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry. My heart sank when I saw Sooty's thread. You gave him so much and I think made the right decision to let him die while he wasn't suffering terribly yet, even though it was so hard. I feel your pain. Eventually the pain will dull a little bit it will still be there, having pictures around helps I think. RIP Sooty Buns!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

:cry2I'm so sorry.

I know exactly how you feel about this forum. I stop in now and then. I check it for the TODAY thread, but it's so sad for me to come here and read. I don't even want to think of when I will have to come here.... I know it must be horrible.

Sooty was a beautiful guy and I am so very sad for you and for his girl.... I know she's lonely.

:hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2009)

we're so sorry you lost your precious little man. We miss each and every one of ours that have passed--it doesn't get any easier. Be happy knowing that he was loved and given an easy passing.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 11, 2009)

I am sooooo sorry for you I know how you feel except I had to watch my bunn die...... I did not eat like all day and just sat their and did nothing but wishing her back with me their time here is so short but you were their to love him.
God bless.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got the cuteset sympathy card from the doctor that has dealt with Sooty the last year. It had a very nice note in there from her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2009)

*hugs*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Mar 11, 2009)

Big hugs to you, Fran:hug:. Sooty could have never found a better bunny-mom than you. You looked out for his best interests and comfort, right to the very end. I'm so glad he had you...
urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:
Rest Gently, Wonderful Sooty.

Autumn


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.RIP little one


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 12, 2009)

What a lovely picture frame.

BinkyFree Sooty. ink iris:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh Fran,i'm so very sorry for your loss of Sooty it brought tears to my eyes just reading what you wrote about him..i had always adored him because he just had that cheeky but very sweet face and he always looked just so cuddly...my heart is with yours and a big comforting hug to you.

Bye bye Sooty..i really adored you 

Cheryl


----------



## anneq (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss, Fran.
We lost our Harry last year, after having him for 3 yrs., and him making a miraculous recovery from wry-neck..he was such a blessing to our whole family..
I know what you're experiencing, and what a heart-ache it is to have to let go of him..my heart goes out to you.
Please know your heart will mend, and you will always have those wonderful memories of your sweet little guy...he was so blessed, at the end of his life, to have such a great owner. So many bunnies never have that, so he was truly blessed, as you were, to have each other at the end of his voyage here.

/hugs
Anne


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words they are truly appreciated. 

I wrote the vet a letter with a picture of him and sent it out today, well it is in the mailbox waiting to be picked up, and i was reading it to my mom to make sure it sounded ok and i started crying,lol, i thought i was ok. I am better then when it first happened but i now feel Blah....... i dont think it helps with the cloudy weather outside.

Going through a loss i now have vowed to visit the rainbow bridge thread more often and offer condolences and my symapthies no matter how much it hurts me, because all of your thoughts and prayers, and well wishes has really helped me through this. It is so comforting to hear from everyone and from people who understand or totally sympathise on what i am going through.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Leowyldemi (Mar 12, 2009)

i'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is a video i did with a song and pics of him, i have only watched it twice and cried each time,lol. Forgive the one pic with me in it it is a hhhooorrrriiibbbbllleeee pic of me

Sooty's Video


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2009)

[[hugs]] How are you, Belle, and the kids doing?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 20, 2009)

Belle is doing good, she just seems bored no company, know what i mean. The kids are doing good, i made my oldest son cry the other day by letting him see the video and seeing me cry,lol. I still get emotional about him. It feels like it has been forever since i seen him. some days i can talk about him and other days just seeing his pic will make me upset.


----------



## anneq (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful - I am sitting here in tears 

Jan


----------



## DeniseJP (Mar 26, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> I again want to thank EVERYONE for your support and love, it is truly felt, and greatly appreciated.
> 
> I was on the phone this weekend telling my Aunt and she said "aaawww were the kids upset" I replied "no, but i have been a mess the last two days" and she replied "oh really?" This saddened me that she wouldnt think that i would be upset. There are different types of people in the world, people who think of animals as disposable and "just" animals, then there are the ones that have animals and dont do much above basic care and dont put too much time and thought into them, and then there are people like us,lol. People who care so deeply, who are upset when our companion is sick, and devestated when they leave us, we look for the best food, and the best ways to make our loved ones happy , wheter it is with treats, or toys, or housing. We grieve whole heartedly for them when they are gone. I feel for people who have never experienced this, and my aunt, that they either havent allowed themselves this love or have just never had it. As sad as it is when they are gone it was great to have LOVED them when they were here.



My family members are the same way... "oh, it's just a_______... you will get over it." No, I beg to differ with those who have never looked in an animal's eyes and see what they are feeling, be it joy, frustration, elation, gratefulness...I feel I have been blessed. My family thinks I am nuts but oh well, I feel like I am in touch with the world at a different level. Grieving is a normal part of life and it is so tough to go through because we have truly loved and experienced a loss.

RIP Sooty...binky free and the pictures of Belle looking so intently at the framed pictures almost made me cry more....:cry2

Denise


----------

